# Traditional boot trees



## asset2004 (22 October 2010)

Does anyone use traditional wooden boot trees in their hunting boots any more? Tidying out grandparents house I came across a pair but wondered if people use them or do they use the plastic boot trees to keep their shape now. 
I wear rubber boots (ducks lol but our country is quite wet and getting off to do gates and undo nasty wire fences it makes sense rather than ruin good leather ones, plus I can get an extra pair of socks on with them!) lol
They are really nice, very well made but weigh a tonne!


----------



## spacefaer (22 October 2010)

we use them! what size are they?


----------



## asset2004 (22 October 2010)

size 4


----------



## Haniki (22 October 2010)

They can make a lot of money on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....JN%2FAw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## asset2004 (22 October 2010)

Haniki said:



			They can make a lot of money on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....JN%2FAw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Click to expand...

so they do!  thanks


----------



## MissySmythe (22 October 2010)

Trouble is they only fit the boots they're made for surely? They have value as 'antiques' . Have seen a few people in the Cotswolds with boots/trees in the hall who have never even been near a horse let alone hunted. Too funny!
Get the best price you can!


----------



## Rowreach (22 October 2010)

MissySmythe said:



			Trouble is they only fit the boots they're made for surely? They have value as 'antiques' . Have seen a few people in the Cotswolds with boots/trees in the hall who have never even been near a horse let alone hunted. Too funny!
Get the best price you can!
		
Click to expand...

I've got several pairs of treed boots which I use as "decorative items" lol - but I can justifiably say I'm never far from a horse and have hunted for 40 years, so am I allowed?


----------



## siennamum (22 October 2010)

Haniki said:



			They can make a lot of money on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....JN%2FAw%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Click to expand...

blimey I have some identical to that somewhere in the garage - shall have to hunt them out.


----------



## MissySmythe (22 October 2010)

Rowreach said:



			I've got several pairs of treed boots which I use as "decorative items" lol - but I can justifiably say I'm never far from a horse and have hunted for 40 years, so am I allowed?

Click to expand...

Absolutely! LOL


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (22 October 2010)

I would love a pair of wooden hunting trees. I just got a pair of boots from Davies and the trees nearly cost as much as the boots so I declined! But maybe next year!


----------



## spacefaer (22 October 2010)

HuntingmadinEire said:



			I would love a pair of wooden hunting trees. I just got a pair of boots from Davies and the trees nearly cost as much as the boots so I declined! But maybe next year!
		
Click to expand...

Don't I know it - got a pair of Davies boots made for me - haven't worn them for a bit and now they don't fit :O

To have the trees made now would be significantly more than the boots are worth - going to be selling them sadly as I've outgrown them......

anyone got skinnny legs??


----------



## siennamum (22 October 2010)

spacefaer said:



			Don't I know it - got a pair of Davies boots made for me - haven't worn them for a bit and now they don't fit :O

To have the trees made now would be significantly more than the boots are worth - going to be selling them sadly as I've outgrown them......

anyone got skinnny legs??
		
Click to expand...

You can stretch them - or get them stretched. What size are they?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (22 October 2010)

where would the best place to go to sell a pair of brown hunting boots, with laces, (really old!) thin leg, probably a size 4, with wooden trees? they are just sitting in the attic gathering dust!


----------

